# Great Taxidermiest In Northern IL



## Bullseye23 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have got a couple of deer mounted from him and have saw alot of Other mounts that he has done. He does fish,deer,bear,elk.ect about anything you bring him he will do. He does this as his second job so he does not jack his prices up. A deer mount is $295.00. His work is great!

Here is his info you can call when you get a deer or any other type of animal.

Dave Christopherson is his name and his phone number is 815-751-3097


----------



## Trophy Time (Feb 3, 2007)

Why don't you post pics of the work that this great taxidermist has done for you?


----------



## Bullseye23 (Nov 24, 2005)

I will once i take them sir!


----------

